# Thinking of taking Royal Jelly



## Sus09

Hi ladies!

A friend of mine has recommended for me to take Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen to improve egg quality and reduce PMS... Does it work?

How do you take it?
So far I have seen Royal Jelly capsules and Bee Pollen capsules at Holland & Barret online. what is the dosage I should take? (If I finally decide to take them)

She said it helped her TTC, an she delivered a healthy baby girl at the age of 43.

What´s your say on this ladies?


----------



## marrtina

Hi,

I've also read that royal jelly increases the quality of the eggs. So, I've decided to take it for one cycle to see how it goes. I ended up with a long, anovulatory cycle (56 days). My cycles are usually around 35-40 days, but never before have I experienced a cycle longer than 45 days.

Anyhow, the cycle after this one I had intermediate bleeding (also never experienced before), so the gyno put me on Provera. She explained that I have low progesterone and probably a relatively high estrogen. Since royal jelly has estrogenic effect, this further increased my hormone imbalance, causing bleeding etc...

So.... royal jelly would be a good idea if you have low estrogen. If, however, you don't know your hormone status, I think it's better to leave it alone. I'm still trying to get me cycles back and I took it this March-April.


----------



## Sus09

marrtina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've also read that royal jelly increases the quality of the eggs. So, I've decided to take it for one cycle to see how it goes. I ended up with a long, anovulatory cycle (56 days). My cycles are usually around 35-40 days, but never before have I experienced a cycle longer than 45 days.
> 
> Anyhow, the cycle after this one I had intermediate bleeding (also never experienced before), so the gyno put me on Provera. She explained that I have low progesterone and probably a relatively high estrogen. Since royal jelly has estrogenic effect, this further increased my hormone imbalance, causing bleeding etc...
> 
> So.... royal jelly would be a good idea if you have low estrogen. If, however, you don't know your hormone status, I think it's better to leave it alone. I'm still trying to get me cycles back and I took it this March-April.

Thanks for your reply. Its so good to know! Since TTC every one around me is recommending me to take so many suplements that i have never heard of that i am getting all confused!! 
The worse is when they star saying: due to your age you should take.... grrrr!! 

Wow hear of primrose oil messing up some girls cycles as well.

I think you are right, until my doctor tells me i have hormone problems i will just forget about all suplements except folic acid!


----------



## StarSign

marrtina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've also read that royal jelly increases the quality of the eggs. So, I've decided to take it for one cycle to see how it goes. I ended up with a long, anovulatory cycle (56 days). My cycles are usually around 35-40 days, but never before have I experienced a cycle longer than 45 days.
> 
> Anyhow, the cycle after this one I had intermediate bleeding (also never experienced before), so the gyno put me on Provera. She explained that I have low progesterone and probably a relatively high estrogen. Since royal jelly has estrogenic effect, this further increased my hormone imbalance, causing bleeding etc...
> 
> So.... royal jelly would be a good idea if you have low estrogen. If, however, you don't know your hormone status, I think it's better to leave it alone. I'm still trying to get me cycles back and I took it this March-April.

Well said! I was gonna warn about the same thing...(estrogenic)
Did you try good ole progesterone for a little while, or only the pill to get normalized?


----------



## marrtina

To starsign: no I haven't used anything besides Provera, although I think that some natural progesterone cream might be a good idea. It's tempting to try just about anything. I have a friend who swears on Maca (got pregnant on that cycle), then another one that recommends vitex, and so on. But I've decided to first do a complete hormone profile before trying anything new (any supplement or progesterone cream might give me false results). I'm just waiting for this cycle to end, so I can get day 3 tests done. I would also like to check FSH and AMH (if possible; I'm not sure they do AMH tests here).


----------



## Macwooly

You'd be best to speak to your doctor about it first.

I do take the Holland & Barrett Royal Jelly with bee pollen and have done for about 3 months now with no negative effects but I have very carefully researched every supplement that I take and that my DH takes and have discussed all with my doctor before taking any.


----------



## malotkins

I was interested to read this post. I started to take RJ 3 months ago and my last two cycles I have not o/v'd. I was really worried I was pre-menopausal. Do you think this is because of the RJ?


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> You'd be best to speak to your doctor about it first.
> 
> I do take the Holland & Barrett Royal Jelly with bee pollen and have done for about 3 months now with no negative effects but I have very carefully researched every supplement that I take and that my DH takes and have discussed all with my doctor before taking any.

I think that is the wisest thing to do. To talk to my doctor... my reason to take it was that i read that is really good for people who have PCOS. although my case here is strange as before i was 30 I was diagnosed with PCOS and a year ago i had tests done including laparoscopy and they told me i didn't have PCOS!!:shrug:
I didnt think that disappeared! Never mind as doctors dobt seem to agree on that, i think Mcwooly that your adcice is great as dont want RJ to have a negative effect on my cycles!


----------



## Macwooly

I have read RJ is good for PCOS :thumbup: I'm afraid I don't know much about the syndrome so not much help sorry.

Not sure what supplements you take but I did read Vitex (Chasteberry/Agnus Castus) was good for PCOS too so it might be worth a look too if you've not already.

I know some doctors don't have a clue what can help or hinder in terms of TTC.

If you temp or use OPKs and can't get answers from your doctor about RJ then you could possibly try it for one cycle monitored by yourself to see how it affects you.

RJ has loads of health benefits but if they negatively affect TTC then it's pointless taking at the moment.

Good luck in getting your answers


----------



## StarSign

marrtina said:


> To starsign: no I haven't used anything besides Provera, although I think that some natural progesterone cream might be a good idea. It's tempting to try just about anything. I have a friend who swears on Maca (got pregnant on that cycle), then another one that recommends vitex, and so on. But I've decided to first do a complete hormone profile before trying anything new (any supplement or progesterone cream might give me false results). I'm just waiting for this cycle to end, so I can get day 3 tests done. I would also like to check FSH and AMH (if possible; I'm not sure they do AMH tests here).

What you'll be getting is a snapshot, but it's definitely is a good starting point. You may want to look at doing a hormonal profile based on symptoms like this one here. Using that and the dr's results, you'll be better equipped to know what supplements may help.

Maca, btw, seems to be a great solution for those with low adrenals or pituitary function- it serves to indirectly amp the production/output of the sexual organs. Vitex seems best for those who have PCOS or lower progesterone levels- it serves to increase the stimulating hormonal levels.

Maybe using a profile site like: will help in addition to the dr's. results.
https://www.womentowomen.com/assessments/hormonalhealth/default.aspx


----------



## Jahzmine

I just posted this on someone else's thread .. so please excuse the cut & paste ..

I was taking Royal Jelly ... I'm 39 and was worried about the quality of my eggs. Not sure if the RJ played a factor but my RE was thoroughly impressed with the quality of my eggs ... I'm a member of Hethir Rodriguez's website https://natural-fertility-info.com/ and I love her youtube channel. She is sponsored with ads but I love her healthy, organic approach to fertility ...

I started taking it a couple months before I had my first IUI ...


----------



## virginiaplain

I was taking Royal Jelly and EPO and stopped both because I feared they might delay my ovulation (they did in fact although I cannot say which one). They both have estrogenic qualities (not what I need). It can be so tempting to add stuff every cycle, but it's a bit of a shot in the dark. 

I was recently reading that a lot of these problems can be reduced with proper vitamins and minerals (B6+complex, magnesium, Vit D, C, Iron, etc.). We just don't get enough of what we need in our diets and then we deplete what we do get with things like soda, stress, coffee, etc. I found out I was terribly deficient in Vitamin D last time I had my physical - most people are - but Drs. have just started testing. As soon as I started taking Vit. D my energy levels shot up. I was cramping consistently after ovulation and during my 2WW since I got off the pill. I added a B-complex along with my prenatal and have had no cramping this cycle. 

I've cut out everything except vitamins and minerals and am doing acupuncture to try to bring my hormones into balance. This is the first cycle off BCP that I don't feel crampy and moody.


----------



## googly

I am taking Royal Jelly as I tested low in estrogen, have thin uterine lining/light periods, and am on Clomid (which may worsen the lining further and possibly egg quality). From the research I did it seems that RJ can help with all of those... decided to give it a go for a couple of months.

I take one 580mg cap of freeze dried RJ (says is equivalent to 2000 mg fresh) as soon as I wake up, and then a quarter teaspoon of fresh RJ late afternoon after I haven't eaten for 2-3 hours (apparently supposed to take it on an empty stomach). I can tell you that the fresh stuff tastes like a combination of vomit, petrol and chalk! (or something to that effect) Extremely nasty. But the fresh stuff is supposed to be better/more effective. I mix it with a little honey, but.... yeah. 

So we'll see!


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm going to acupunture at the moment and she told me to try Apimist which improves your quality of eggs. Its very expensive but the best on the market. It's in paste form and you spread it on toast. I'm going to buy some if i don't get my bfp this cycle because you need to take it for the 1st 2 weeks of your cycle. Good luck x


----------



## googly

Interesting Jodes, had never heard of that before... says it is a combo of Pollen, Royal Jelly, Propolis and Honey? How does it taste? Hopefully more 'honey' than 'Royal Jelly' anyway! :D


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Interesting Jodes, had never heard of that before... says it is a combo of Pollen, Royal Jelly, Propolis and Honey? How does it taste? Hopefully more 'honey' than 'Royal Jelly' anyway! :D

i've only just started going to acupunture this week and my dr recommended it to me but i was too late to try it this month so i have no idea what it tastes like :shrug: I sure hope its tastes more like honey :haha: otherwise yuke!!!


----------



## googly

Yeah FX. I've got to find a way to make that RJ palatable - can't add too much though cos the empty stomach thing. But man, seriously, quite possibly one of the nastiest things I have ever put in my mouth!

( :haha: )


----------



## alison29

I have some but quit taking it. You are supposed to take without food with and not in warm liquid for effectiveness. I find the stuff kind of gross plain. On a bisquit would be fine but I guess it's less effective that way.


----------



## Mbababy

I took it for the entire cycle I got my BFP on. I did NOT like the taste...and it was a challenge to get it down without gagging 2x/daily.


----------



## Jodes2011

I couldn't imagine eating it on it's own so i suppose a biscuit would have to do :flower: Wow congrats mbababy :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Glad I read this thread as I just purchased some RJ and BP to help with my egg quality. I do have slightly high estrogen so sounds like its not a good idea to take at this time. I'm starting IVF next month so definitely don't want to mess with hormone levels anymore than they will already be messed with!

That's why I continue to stalk this forum - so much good information!!


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> I am taking Royal Jelly as I tested low in estrogen, have thin uterine lining/light periods, and am on Clomid (which may worsen the lining further and possibly egg quality). From the research I did it seems that RJ can help with all of those... decided to give it a go for a couple of months.
> 
> I take one 580mg cap of freeze dried RJ (says is equivalent to 2000 mg fresh) as soon as I wake up, and then a quarter teaspoon of fresh RJ late afternoon after I haven't eaten for 2-3 hours (apparently supposed to take it on an empty stomach). I can tell you that the fresh stuff tastes like a combination of vomit, petrol and chalk! (or something to that effect) Extremely nasty. But the fresh stuff is supposed to be better/more effective. I mix it with a little honey, but.... yeah.
> 
> So we'll see!

Sounds great Googly. What about b-complex, too?


----------



## Jodes2011

SS your chart is still looking super good, anymore tests done? :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> SS your chart is still looking super good, anymore tests done? :thumbup:

Hi Jodes! :hi: Yeah, I jumped off the POAS train, onto the blood-test one. I got my bloods drawn today, so I hope to have some solid info by Monday/Tuesday! You know, your acupuncture really feels like it's putting you on a great track. I'm thinking your :bfp: comes in Dec, 2011 if you can get to her during your ovulation time (in November). Seems like it's far away, but it's not too bad. I'm so glad you opted to try this all out.


----------



## googly

StarSign said:


> Sounds great Googly. What about b-complex, too?

Yep, B100... Though I'm on month 4 of that and it hasn't really made a difference so far. Also L-Arginine for uterine lining... And acu for same. But that's it at the moment, sticking to those for now.

FX for your bloods!!! :dust:


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Sounds great Googly. What about b-complex, too?
> 
> Yep, B100... Though I'm on month 4 of that and it hasn't really made a difference so far. Also L-Arginine for uterine lining... And acu for same. But that's it at the moment, sticking to those for now.
> 
> FX for your bloods!!! :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs:
Boo about no effect from B-100, but glad you are still on it! Good luck with this new effort. :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

StarSign said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> SS your chart is still looking super good, anymore tests done? :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Jodes! :hi: Yeah, I jumped off the POAS train, onto the blood-test one. I got my bloods drawn today, so I hope to have some solid info by Monday/Tuesday! You know, your acupuncture really feels like it's putting you on a great track. I'm thinking your :bfp: comes in Dec, 2011 if you can get to her during your ovulation time (in November). Seems like it's far away, but it's not too bad. I'm so glad you opted to try this all out.Click to expand...

Good luck for your bfp :flower: Do you have these physic abilities? or are you just having a guess?


----------



## Kirsty H

I've tried the Apimist and it doesn't taste too bad. Just like honey, but quite thick. I don't really have a sweet tooth so found it pretty yucky, but if you do like sweet things you might actually like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Kirsty H said:


> I've tried the Apimist and it doesn't taste too bad. Just like honey, but quite thick. I don't really have a sweet tooth so found it pretty yucky, but if you do like sweet things you might actually like it. :thumbup:

Oooo fantastic......did you eat it with anything or just on it's own? I love sweet things :flower:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> SS your chart is still looking super good, anymore tests done? :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Jodes! :hi: Yeah, I jumped off the POAS train, onto the blood-test one. I got my bloods drawn today, so I hope to have some solid info by Monday/Tuesday! You know, your acupuncture really feels like it's putting you on a great track. I'm thinking your :bfp: comes in Dec, 2011 if you can get to her during your ovulation time (in November). Seems like it's far away, but it's not too bad. I'm so glad you opted to try this all out.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for your bfp :flower: Do you have these physic abilities? or are you just having a guess?Click to expand...

some skill involved.:flower: Sometimes in reading something I get a strong feeling on it. Got one when I read the last post for whatever reason.


----------



## Kirsty H

Jodes2011 said:


> Kirsty H said:
> 
> 
> I've tried the Apimist and it doesn't taste too bad. Just like honey, but quite thick. I don't really have a sweet tooth so found it pretty yucky, but if you do like sweet things you might actually like it. :thumbup:
> 
> Oooo fantastic......did you eat it with anything or just on it's own? I love sweet things :flower:Click to expand...


I just ate it by itself. From what I read, you aren't supposed to have anything hot within half an hour of eating it, so I would just have a teaspoonful first thing in the morning. Lucky that you like sweet things - it used to almost make me gag sometimes!


----------



## sunshine1217

Now I'm wondering if I'm tking the right royal jelly because mine is yummy...just like honey. It says royal jelly and I got it at whole food. :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

I started taking the Apimist this month - I just ate a teaspoonful of it first thing in the morning (although I didn't realise you couldn't eat anything for half an hour afterwards!). it is RJ and BP mixed in with honey so it tastes Ok but then I like honey - does get a little bit sickly after a few weeks though!

It hasn't changed my cycle length at all as I O'd on the day I expected :)

I'll let you know in the next couple of days if I get a bfp!


----------



## Desperado167

Have u had any symptoms butterfly?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well Despie I have problems with symptoms now after a couple of months ago when I had major cramps for 4 days before AF was due, was nauseus and dizzy and drank loads and BFN so now I know that SS is a bad thing - but the answer is that not really, apart from a bit of a dodgy stomach the last couple of days, but that is probably just my cooking :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Well Despie I have problems with symptoms now after a couple of months ago when I had major cramps for 4 days before AF was due, was nauseus and dizzy and drank loads and BFN so now I know that SS is a bad thing - but the answer is that not really, apart from a bit of a dodgy stomach the last couple of days, but that is probably just my cooking :haha::haha:

O dear I hope Brooke doesnt find out that I been ss with you or I am in big trouble ,she usually comes on about this time :) :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well Despie I have problems with symptoms now after a couple of months ago when I had major cramps for 4 days before AF was due, was nauseus and dizzy and drank loads and BFN so now I know that SS is a bad thing - but the answer is that not really, apart from a bit of a dodgy stomach the last couple of days, but that is probably just my cooking :haha::haha:
> 
> O dear I hope Brooke doesnt find out that I been ss with you or I am in big trouble ,she usually comes on about this time :) :)Click to expand...

Quick, let's hide! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well Despie I have problems with symptoms now after a couple of months ago when I had major cramps for 4 days before AF was due, was nauseus and dizzy and drank loads and BFN so now I know that SS is a bad thing - but the answer is that not really, apart from a bit of a dodgy stomach the last couple of days, but that is probably just my cooking :haha::haha:
> 
> O dear I hope Brooke doesnt find out that I been ss with you or I am in big trouble ,she usually comes on about this time :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> Quick, let's hide! :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:You are funny ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crap here she is :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Crap here she is :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Think we might be safe here though Despie lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Crap here she is :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Think we might be safe here though Despie lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and on the RJ/BP subject I had a much easier AF this one just gone after taking the stuff for a couple of weeks - don't know if that made the difference but it was nice not to vomit and have to stay in bed for a day :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh and on the RJ/BP subject I had a much easier AF this one just gone after taking the stuff for a couple of weeks - don't know if that made the difference but it was nice not to vomit and have to stay in bed for a day :thumbup:

That's brilliant anythings really worth a try and it's all natural Ingredients isnt it?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm thinking its worth a try? I love honey but the Apimist is quite pricey. WTF i'm getting some and lets hope the quality of my eggs improve?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> I'm thinking its worth a try? I love honey but the Apimist is quite pricey. WTF i'm getting some and lets hope the quality of my eggs improve?

:haha:U buy yourself a case of it Hun if u want ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> I'm thinking its worth a try? I love honey but the Apimist is quite pricey. WTF i'm getting some and lets hope the quality of my eggs improve?

Yeah at £20 a pop it's not cheap! I thought iw was at least worth one go though :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking its worth a try? I love honey but the Apimist is quite pricey. WTF i'm getting some and lets hope the quality of my eggs improve?
> 
> Yeah at £20 a pop it's not cheap! I thought iw was at least worth one go though :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok so where do I get it!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I got mine here https://www.apitherapy.biz


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I got mine here https://www.apitherapy.biz

Which one is it?x


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I got mine here https://www.apitherapy.biz
> 
> Which one is it?xClick to expand...

Sorry Despie, I got this one 

:hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Wanted to share that in some women with high FSH and estrogen Royal jelly can actually help balance the hormones .
yes it has estrogen but it also contains DHEA and progesterone here is a long article on it 
https://www.consumerhealth.org/articles/display.cfm?ID=20050628143136,

here is a link to BFPs after royal jelly was taken, 
https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...u-credit-your-bfp-royal-jelly-bee-pollen.html.
some women who took it during IVF responded better on the cycles taking it . 
https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html


----------



## StarSign

I think RJ will balance you if you're already have lower estrogen levels. Otherwise, it can throw things off. There's extra special caution for those prone to fibroids for using this- for example. Herbs, although "natural" don't mean just "safe for all...so just try it". One needs to understand how it works and also whether it'll work best for your individual constitution.


----------



## lisap2008

StarSign said:


> I think RJ will balance you if you're already have lower estrogen levels. Otherwise, it can throw things off. There's extra special caution for those prone to fibroids for using this- for example. Herbs, although "natural" don't mean just "safe for all...so just try it". One needs to understand how it works and also whether it'll work best for your individual constitution.

if you read the links I posted you will find a woman who was told by her RE her FSH and E2 levels were high and she was a poor stimmer she took royal jelly /bee pollen in honey for 3 months and her E2 and FSH lowered and she conceived that cycle.


----------



## StarSign

lisap2008 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> I think RJ will balance you if you're already have lower estrogen levels. Otherwise, it can throw things off. There's extra special caution for those prone to fibroids for using this- for example. Herbs, although "natural" don't mean just "safe for all...so just try it". One needs to understand how it works and also whether it'll work best for your individual constitution.
> 
> if you read the links I posted you will find a woman who was told by her RE her FSH and E2 levels were high and she was a poor stimmer she took royal jelly /bee pollen in honey for 3 months and her E2 and FSH lowered and she conceived that cycle.Click to expand...

I read them.:thumbup: RJ/BP is great stuff- for the right system. And it was right for her:winkwink:


----------



## lisap2008

Turns out that for some Royal jelly can artificially raise estrogen too high and delay ovulation. :dohh:


----------



## sunshine1217

lisap2008 said:


> Turns out that for some Royal jelly can artificially raise estrogen too high and delay ovulation. :dohh:

Some meaning a particular type?


----------



## StarSign

sunshine1217 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Turns out that for some Royal jelly can artificially raise estrogen too high and delay ovulation. :dohh:
> 
> Some meaning a particular type?Click to expand...

Yes. RJ and/or BP is really best-suited for those lower to very low in overall estrogen levels, no honey allergies, no estrogen-related issues like fibroids.


----------



## sunshine1217

StarSign said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Turns out that for some Royal jelly can artificially raise estrogen too high and delay ovulation. :dohh:
> 
> Some meaning a particular type?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. RJ and/or BP is really best-suited for those lower to very low in overall estrogen levels, no honey allergies, no estrogen-related issues like fibroids.Click to expand...



She said 'some' royal jelly can artifically raise estrogrn, I was wondering if some meant a particular brand or type...or did she mean for some people


----------



## lisap2008

I meant some people lol.

I think the royal jelly along with Soy raised my estrogen too high and I skipped ovulation.:dohh:


----------

